# High,medium or low



## richardtf (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi guys! would you consider this a high,medium or low light?

Light fixture: odyssea 48" dual T5HO 
http://www.amazon.com/Odyssea-Aquarium-Light-Fluorescent-Fixture/dp/B005KXCMPS/?tag=viglink12186-20

Bulb: Zoomed flora sun / Tropical sun

Tank: 75gal

Light fixture is 22" from the substrate

Thanks!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Odyssea is the same company that made Jebo stuff. They are a crap company that make crap products that have caught on fire, started smoking, burned out, sparked etc... There are many posts about the poor quality of their stuff on the internet. On top of that their ballasts do not power the bulb correctly so they are not as bright as other fixtures.

I have a fixture very similar to this one and it is amazingly bright and gives you many options. This fixture costs $83.26 (free shipping), so it is roughly the same as the Odyssea you posted but you get twice as much light.
VG 44 - 4 ft x 4 Lamps (Black, White)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/T5-Grow-Lig...roponics&var=550281125387&hash=item3a84f3cba7


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Don't lie, Zapins!

My Jebo filter never caught on fire. But the plastic fell apart like wet bread. More specifically - the plastic pipes to which you attach the hoses. It was amazing! I fixed the $35 filter using PVC fittings that cost me $30.

Crap all around! Never buy.


----------



## richardtf (Jun 15, 2013)

I had that light for quite some time now... never had a problem with it... just wondering if the light set up that i have is a low,medium or high light?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Haha, yes basically every product I've bought from them has failed in some epic way. 

Worst company I've ever bought from and I used to buy a lot of stuff from them when I was in my teens without a lot of cash in my pockets. You are better off saving up and buying proper stuff from another company that does quality control inspections and doesn't try rip off other companies designs without paying for them.

Hard to say exactly if it is low medium or high. If you had a T5 HO fixture from another company I'd say you probably have medium-high light. But its a Jebo light, with bad quality ballasts and probably poor quality reflectors and bulbs so it is hard to say with any certainty. The age of the bulb also makes a difference. Replacing bulbs every 6-8 months is ideal if you want to keep the intensity up. Are you having trouble with plants or did you just want to know as a general background piece of information?

Since you already have the light, I sincerely hope it doesn't cause any damage. I've had my fair share of bad experiences with their products and so have many many others especially with the lights and filters. I'd keep an eye on it closely.


----------



## richardtf (Jun 15, 2013)

Zapins said:


> Haha, yes basically every product I've bought from them has failed in some epic way.
> 
> Worst company I've ever bought from and I used to buy a lot of stuff from them when I was in my teens without a lot of cash in my pockets. You are better off saving up and buying proper stuff from another company that does quality control inspections and doesn't try rip off other companies designs without paying for them.
> 
> ...


I am having some BBA problems.. so i am trying to balance my tank... i a have pressurized c02, EI dosing macro(3x aweek) micro(3x a week) and 50% wC at the end of the week...

so basically just the BBA problem...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

richardtf said:


> so basically just the BBA problem...


Please see this thread:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/87902-cause-solution-bba.html

And this one:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/89126-organics-analysis.html


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 23, 2010)

Dont pay attention to the guys who are being jerks. I had one of the oyddsea lights for 9 years. Never had a problem. 

Looks like you have medium light. Maybe on the higher side of medium. Hope that helps.

sent from my Android with tapatalk


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I would say more likely it is low to medium lighting. 2 x 54 watt T5HO with high quality ballasts and reflectors is medium lighting on a 75 gallon tank. 

You might be over dosing somewhat. EI is meant to be scaled to the amount of lighting you have, but you likely knew that and that is why you are asking about your light intensity.


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 23, 2010)

I miss read the tank size. 

sent from my Android with tapatalk


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Se7eN said:


> Dont pay attention to the guys who are being jerks. I had one of the oyddsea lights for 9 years. Never had a problem.
> 
> Looks like you have medium light. Maybe on the higher side of medium. Hope that helps.
> 
> sent from my Android with tapatalk


I feel like this is directed at me and I'd like to explain my position on Odyssey more thoroughly.

After reading many complaints about Odyssea and Jebo stuff over the years and seeing these complaints are true with my own eyes I feel it is my duty to repeat them. These products represent a legitimate potential danger that people should be aware of before buying. Here is a link that shows at least 5 references from different people where the lights burst into flames or started smoking to back up my claims about the light. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/lighting/88245-odyssea-light-48-quad-t5.html#post658568

Just because you happened to get a good copy of the equipment does not mean they consistently make good quality items. Also, 9 years ago is before the glut of complaints started so perhaps they switched their manufacturing practices since you bought your lights.

I do not have an unfounded dislike for this company, it is well deserved. I would be a jerk if I didn't mention the risks and let richardtf and others happily bring a fire risk into their homes.


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 23, 2010)

What I ment by the term "jerk" was "how" you went about answering his question. The guy already had the fixture, wasnt looking to buy one. And as everyone knows by now jebo quality is not great but its cheap so he must have known that when he bought it. Doesnt matter if he did or not. My point was He was asking a legitimate question and it seemed like all you really did was rip on his equipment instead of helping him with an answer. That to me was being a jerk. 

There are alot of members on here who want nice tanks and to grow beautiful plants but cant afford the best quality lights so they start with what they can. And that normally means not the best quality. Then upgrade later. 

Thats what I did and it turned out I must have had a really good light. But at the time I bought it cause it was cheap and I needed light. I was concerned about quality.

Your correct in that they are low quality and there are alot of complaints, but it was how you handled answering his questions that prompted me to use the word "jerk". Maybe that was not the best choice of words. No biggie its in the past now. 

sent from my Android with tapatalk


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I miss-read what he wrote. I assumed he was looking to buy one since he linked to a fixture.


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 23, 2010)

I did the same thing about his tank size. It happens to everyone. No biggie right. 

sent from my Android with tapatalk


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Se7eN said:


> No biggie right.


^^


----------



## richardtf (Jun 15, 2013)

yup no biggie


----------

